# No employment in Portugal and healthcare



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi I'm currently in a debate with myself regarding either moving to Spain or Portugal this year, for various reasons, one of which I love both countries! Anyway in my personal situation I'm confused about residency and healthcare in Portugal.... I'm from the UK.

I'm under pension age and quite young however I have several health conditions which mean I certainly need to have healthcare in place, and I have basically no chance of medical insurance...

I have income from property rentals which I could live on in Portugal, this would be taxed in the UK and I'd then need to declare it in Portugal, but for the first 10 years with the non habitual residency scheme I wouldn't actually pay any tax in Portugal on it.

This means I wouldn't be employed in Portugal and I wouldn't need to be self employed either (I have taught English in the past so may become self employed at some point, but maybe not).

So I'm confused about my options for the public healthcare in Portugal, can I obtain a medical card to get treatment in hospitals, doctors etc?

I have income to support myself so I assume I can get residency ok, but I wouldn't be contributing to social security as I wouldn't be employed or self employed as such.

Thanks!


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Healthcare in Portugal is residence based. Once you register as being here you have the same rights as a local.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Solely based on residency now.


----------



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi thanks for the replies,I somehow seem to have missed them until now! 

That's great about the healthcare but I keep seeing about the social security aspect, that certain offices are unwilling to issue social security numbers to individuals not working and with an s1 from the UK...

I've just read that as an EU citizen not working in Portugal I can get a social security number/card from a health centre by after 90 days in Portugal going to my local junta de freguasia for a firm, then going with that to the health centre... 

However it says that I would then pay more for my healthcare albeit not much... 

Can anyone confirm this info, does it sound right, and would I get a 'different' social security card to normal workers etc? 

The info I read was from here, and upto date as if December 2017:

https://www.movehub.com/uk/moving-abroad/portugal/healthcare-for-expats/

Thanks very much


----------



## bfdfix (Aug 21, 2016)

http://ec.europa.eu/social/BlobServ...WMAV6BAgAEAE&usg=AOvVaw044NaAjGxcFCnXBjLUcofn

This document which appears official states that foreign citizens in an 'irregular situation' are entitled state healthcare by providing a document after 90 days of residency which ties in with the above website, however it states that basically everything bar a few things must be paid for.... Note this says 'foreign citizens' as a whole in the irregular situation, not those outside of the EU etc... 

However the same document says about EU members and foreign citizens from countries with reciprocal agreements like the UK get healthcare covered.... 

So it's abit hard to see what is 100% correct here really 🙂


----------

